# 1993 Burstner t560



## ukturbo (Jul 24, 2010)

hello campers!
i have just purchased a Burstner t560 and have no life in the Cramer control panel, does anyone know where to find a manual or indeed any knowledge of common problems?
thanks
danny


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Danny, 
Check you leisure battery with a multimeter as it would well be that the battery is totally flat. Bit like a flat battery in a car, if it is flat enough even the ignition lights won't come on.

This happened me previously when I bought a van that had sat on the forecourt for a couple of months, even driving it wouldn't chage it.

Secondly it might be a fuse

Hope this helps
Finyar


----------

